
Google Is Quietly Providing AI Technology for Drone Strike Targeting Project - dsr12
https://theintercept.com/2018/03/06/google-is-quietly-providing-ai-technology-for-drone-strike-targeting-project/
======
acjohnson55
Wow, how did this fall into oblivion?

